
Kill Sticky Headers - striking
https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/
======
decherneyge
Oh the irony... on mobile that site has a sticky header...

~~~
smacktoward
And a button that lets you kill it, which is presumably why it’s there.

